# OMG, $102 per ounce



## de-nagorg

Wow, that seems a bit much.

I have not priced it, but have priced many other things, and found a mail order shop in Denver, that has stuff by the pound, at near the same cost as my local stores have for their bitty bottles of ounce stuff.

So you guessed it, I mail order by the pound from Denver. 

ED 

Here is a link to one out your way, at $20.00 per pound

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Thyme-Grou...hash=item25debd3345:m:mgGnn0UJPkJamgzNebnFbVQ


----------



## wooleybooger

That's ridiculous. Check Amazon. I bought this last year. $0.47 an ounce. Ground thyme will be somewhat more but not $102/oz.

https://www.amazon.com/Gel-Spice-Th...685203&s=gateway&sprefix=thyme,aps,189&sr=8-7


----------



## joed

Go to your local grocery store. It is a standard item in the spice aisle.

Noname thyme leave at Loblaws $2.79 for 45g or about 1.5oz.

https://www.loblaws.ca/Food/Pantry/Herbs,-Spices-&-Sauces/Spices/Thyme-Leaves/p/20132840_EA


----------



## Bud9051

I only compared the large jar with the small jar and about the same so bought the smaller to try, $6.99. Now, I didn't check their math but just pulled out the McCormick jar to check, 0.37 oz. They must calculate it differently as I get $19.90 per ounce. Mute point, but less likely to choke when eating it.

Bud


----------



## Bud9051

So, what does it add to the taste? Is it an essential ingredient?

Bud


----------



## Two Knots

Get out! I buy thyme for 99 cents for 1.5 oz. spice jars.

I always grew it as well...haven’t grown in in the last two 
years cause I have so much of it.
Thyme goes a long way...a little pinch at a time - then taste.

Shoot me a pm and I’ll send ya some. 

The second jar from the left is the 1.5 oz jar...
The first jar on the left is our home grown.


----------



## Bud9051

Well Amazon seems to be better with the price and the math. They show $8 per ounce.
I printed off that image and will drop it off at the local store. I'll will also check their price label to be sure it applied to the product I bought, bu they had two different sizes and both had the same number.

Of course the person who posted those prices would never be able to double check, dividing one number by another would be tough.

Two Knots, you said a pinch, the receipe I looked at says a teaspoon, sounds like a lot?
(two pies)

Bud
https://www.walmart.com/ip/McCormic...MI_9TI3JSo4wIVnrXACh2ORw_eEAQYBSABEgK5FfD_BwE


----------



## Colbyt

Bud it adds flavor especially on chicken and pork. The dried ground should be fine for a pot pie. The dried, ground is about $3 per ounce here.



One recipe we got from Hello Fresh called for fresh and it was more flavorful than the ground.


Thyme is one of the major ingredients in poultry seasoning so you might be able to substitute that 



OR




> If you're out of *thyme*, *substitute* an equal amount of savory, marjoram or oregano. This will come closest to the intended flavor. If you don't have any of these herbs on hand, poultry seasoning, Herbes de Provence or Italian seasoning will also work, since these spice blends all contain *thyme*.


 source: https://www.thespruceeats.com/thyme-substitute-1388877


----------



## Two Knots

Bud9051 said:


> Well Amazon seems to be better with the price and the math. They show $8 per ounce.
> I printed off that image and will drop it off at the local store. I'll will also check their price label to be sure it applied to the product I bought, bu they had two different sizes and both had the same number.
> 
> Of course the person who posted those prices would never be able to double check, dividing one number by another would be tough.
> 
> Two Knots, you said a pinch, the receipe I looked at says a teaspoon, sounds like a lot?
> (two pies)
> 
> Bud
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/McCormic...MI_9TI3JSo4wIVnrXACh2ORw_eEAQYBSABEgK5FfD_BwE


I don’t like the ground...I only use the leaves...
thyme is very strong...and can be easily overdone...I use it in
stuffing and some soups like bean, lentil, and pea soup. If you add too
much all you taste is Thyme. Better to add a bit less than the recipe
calls for. Taste is essential with Thyme.

look again in your market for thyme ...I’ve never paid than 1.29 for
1.5 oz...


----------



## Bud9051

Thanks all, both the better price options and how it is used. This little jar will probably not last long but plenty of time to look around. Looking forward to the pot pie, wife requested it.

Bud


----------



## Bud9051

Run away, never! When needed I challenge them to FIX it. This particular store is less than a mile from me and I certainly want them to remain.

A couple of years ago I had problems with them overcharging. Item marked one price but computer charged a higher amount. Ended up dealing with a regional manager where i reported every mistake. The mistakes were actually profitable as when brought to their attention they gave me the product for free plus one dollar.

I finally spotted their problem and told that regional manager what they were doing wrong. Sale prices from previous week ended on Saturday but they store failed to change the marked priced. The computer priced automatically returned to the regular price. It took many months but eventually they got it fixed and that manager thanked me.

There is a longer story to this, but essentially I will one day enter the years when I just pay what they say and I want them to be charging me the right prices. And they are doing much better now.

Bud


----------



## ktownskier

Bud9051 said:


> Run away, never! When needed I challenge them to FIX it. This particular store is less than a mile from me and I certainly want them to remain.
> 
> A couple of years ago I had problems with them overcharging. Item marked one price but computer charged a higher amount. Ended up dealing with a regional manager where i reported every mistake. The mistakes were actually profitable as when brought to their attention they gave me the product for free plus one dollar.
> 
> I finally spotted their problem and told that regional manager what they were doing wrong. Sale prices from previous week ended on Saturday but they store failed to change the marked priced. The computer priced automatically returned to the regular price. It took many months but eventually they got it fixed and that manager thanked me.
> 
> There is a longer story to this, but essentially I will one day enter the years when I just pay what they say and I want them to be charging me the right prices. And they are doing much better now.
> 
> Bud


Slightly off topic, but there is a certain store with a red buiiseye on it that is near by in Silverthorne, CO that is notorious for mis-marking items. 

I have learned to take a picture of the sign/label and the item behind it and when I check out I show the picture to the cashier. I also have the date displayed on the picture. 

I have gotten things like an All-clad sauce pan for $25.00 because it was stocked on the shelf where a T-Fal pan was supposed to go. 

Simply Cranberry 2 for $3 because the sign said Simply Juice drinks 2 for $3 and a whole shelf of Simply Cranberry. The sign also said does not apply to Simply Cranberry. I had to argue a bit on that one but when I showed the picture of the end-cap display with a big sign saying Simply Juice 2 for $3 and the sign on the Simply Cranberry shelf, they sighed and gave it to me.

I have pointed this out to the store manager, operations manager and others but they just shrug their shoulders and say, we do the best we can. We need more people. (Which is true of most stores up here.)


----------



## DoomsDave

@Bud9051, looks like someone mismarked the item, as others have noted.

And, use thyme, along with oregano and marjoram a bit on the sparing side. They're bitter, and if you use too much . . . . ACK.

But don't be afraid to use them. They add subtlety and interest to food it lacks otherwise. 

The best way I've found to test a new spice is to do like my cats do: stick a paw in, then take a wee taste. (After making sure paws are clean . . . ) Then try a bit in the food. Or, if you're mixing with other spices, mix together first, then taste the mixture. Thyme with sage, parsley and rosemary will be different than thyme all by itself.


----------



## ktownskier

DoomsDave said:


> @Bud9051, The best way I've found to test a new spice is to do like my cats do: stick a paw in, then take a wee taste. (After making sure paws are clean . . . ) Then try a bit in the food. Or, if you're mixing with other spices, mix together first, then taste the mixture. Thyme with sage, parsley and rosemary will be different than thyme all by itself.


Plus, in the right order, it can make quite a hit.


----------



## de-nagorg

I looked at my spice drawer today, to see if I had any.

There was a bottle, expired in 1999.

What a waste of THYME. :biggrin2:

ED


----------



## Bud9051

40 years ago we used to have a drawer full of everything. Then the wife read about expiration dates and everything went out. Unfortunately she never replaced any.

She now lives with my daughter (amicably) so I'm back to being a bachelor and long distance cooking for the other household, they eat terribly so I try to help. But I have since read that expiration dates are a bit bogus. Not sure how to judge a better number but the date they print has a different meaning other than toss it out.

Drifting, watch the expire dates on some of the cheese, I've see several years into the future. In my refrigerator it is lucky to last a month, unopened.

Bud


----------



## joed

Actually if read the label they not "expiration"' dates, they are "best before" dates in most cases. Food doesn't 'expire' like medicine.


----------



## Bud9051

LOL, I just looked at the expire (best by) date on the Thyme jar I happen to have at hand.
It says: BEST BY NOV 24 20 H 15 47
Now, I think if that was a date we consumers were supposed to pay attention to THEY WOULD SKIP THE CODED MESSAGE, AND PRINT IT IN ENGLISH.

I'm sure I could search those numbers to find what it means but why would anyone.

Bud


----------



## huesmann

Maybe they wrote dollars per ounce when they really meant dollars per pound?


----------



## Bud9051

Definitely closer.

Bud


----------



## Richard F.

Thyme is one of my all time favorites. I like it with one pork or with chicken, in a gravy or cream sauce, with thyme as the star flavor. 

Why don't you like ground sage, TwoKnots? I like ground thyme and ground sage, how they just put pure flavor in the food. Maybe the texture of your own rubbed sage is nice? (I have never had sage you rub yourself). I know that with thyme leaves, when I last bought them, because they did not have the ground in my little local grocery store, the leaves were sharp and added an unpleasant texture, which ruined it for me, and now I don't want to use any more of that. 

I wonder if I could make my own ground thyme, from fresh thyme from the farmers market, that I dry myself? And I wonder what I would use to make it truly ground (I don't know if my coffee grinder would work, but I also don't want thyme-flavored coffee.)

-Eliza


----------



## de-nagorg

Eliza, to grind yourself, get a "mortar, and pestel", from your local hobby shop.

Sold in the Chemists supply area, to grind chemicals to make chemistry experiments, but you can grind dried herbs, spices with it, into very fine powders, that are tiny grains that dissolve as your tongue touches them. 

ED


----------



## Nik333

Chinese shops have mortar & pestles. Mexican shops, too.


https://www.amazon.com/Mortar-Pestles/b?ie=UTF8&node=16439881


----------



## Bud9051

huesmann said:


> Maybe they wrote dollars per ounce when they really meant dollars per pound?


You got it ! Visited the store yesterday and took another look at the fine print and indeed they shifted to dollars per ounce, my bad, and my bad eyes. Some items are $/oz but many went to $/lb. Still an expensive place to buy from so will use the jar I have and either order online or find a better price.

Bottom line is, I hope I like it.

Note, one of my objectives has been to combine many spices to get good flavor with no salt. The solution so far has been Mrs Dash and I checked it does contain Thyme. So far it has everything I have considered and has no salt.

Bud


----------



## Two Knots

Eliza, I think the rubbed sage has more flavor. I use it in a lot of
things.


----------



## Bud9051

Got to use my Thyme last night making a couple of chicken pot pies. It did smell good and will taste a lot better now that I know it wasn't $100 an ounce.

My recipe was way too much, made two pies and could have made a third. I'll adjust it but first I will deliver one to the other household and see how long it lasts. The real test is when they eat it all and hand back the pie plate. Fingers crossed.

A bit different topic, I used ready made pie crusts but not sure how great they turned out. Plus I might want to put the pie into a casserole dish and the pre-made crusts don't fit. I looked for alternatives but found none so thinking I could just make my own, have to learn someday. Any great pie crust recipes

Bud


----------



## Colbyt

Pie crust is my one major failure as a home cook and I mean that with a capital F.


Why not use a pie plate? Pot pies you buy are all round.


----------



## Bud9051

Personally I like more filling and less crust, but I do better when it is a light and flaky crust.

Two people I know very well, one a chef and the other my SIL (x) and they pay very careful attention to the process, like adding ice water instead of just water. Unfortunately they are not close by for personal training so I'll put together what I can from the internet. I have a big mixer, pastry board, and roller and like to practice. Will share when I'm happy.

Bud


----------



## Richard F.

de-nagorg said:


> Eliza, to grind yourself, get a "mortar, and pestel", from your local hobby shop.
> 
> Sold in the Chemists supply area, to grind chemicals to make chemistry experiments, but you can grind dried herbs, spices with it, into very fine powders, that are tiny grains that dissolve as your tongue touches them.
> 
> ED


I have a mortar and pestle,a dn tried it, but after much pressing it was just smaller little hard sticks.


----------



## de-nagorg

Richard F. said:


> I have a mortar and pestle,a dn tried it, but after much pressing it was just smaller little hard sticks.


It does take muscle and determination. 

Both of which I have in abundance. :devil3:


ED


----------



## That Guy

Two Knots said:


> Get out! I buy thyme for 99 cents for 1.5 oz. spice jars.
> 
> I always grew it as well...haven’t grown in in the last two
> years cause I have so much of it.
> Thyme goes a long way...a little pinch at a time - then taste.
> 
> Shoot me a pm and I’ll send ya some.
> 
> The second jar from the left is the 1.5 oz jar...
> The first jar on the left is our home grown.


your spice rack is desolate


----------



## Two Knots

That Guy, what do you mean by “your spice rack is desolate.”


----------



## carpdad

Thyme and rosemary seem to be kind of universal for chickens. Also, did you find that price at the amazon? I don't see any more, but a seller (some kind of religious organization) would have hammers and such for hundreds or thousands dollars.


----------

